# updated manueli pictures



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

a few more pics of burt my manueli taken today , colour has improved a bit and temprament has got worse tried to attack the flash from camera !!!
enjoy


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Nice one


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks pyri


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

gnarly color on that manny!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks dutch , he is a beauty !


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

actually, your serrulatus is the heat too. what an awesome rarely seen p!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

he is awesome!

ian


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks guys , i wil get some new pics of the serulatus 2-morrow morning


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very







nice fish


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

...thanks guys as you like them so much here is one more !


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Evertytiem I see one, I think, Poor Juddass.









Your manny is sweet lookin man.1 THUmbup


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

it was very sad to hear poor judazzz lost his manny , i felt really sorry for him as he obviously really liked it








thanks gordezzz for the kind words !


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I can still remember how he looked liked when you first got him. Your Manueli has definately improved. He looks great and will look even more beautiful in the future. You did a pretty nice job taking care of him


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looking good man...


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

GREAT MANNY


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

jan said:


> I can still remember how he looked liked when you first got him. Your Manueli has definately improved. He looks great and will look even more beautiful in the future. You did a pretty nice job taking care of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks jan , he has got loads more colour to him now and is eating very well in fact given the chance he would eat till he exploded !!!!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice manny


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks fomoris ! glad you like him mate.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just gorgeous









When seeing pics like this, I can't wait to lay my hands on a Manny again...


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Thats a blinding fish you've got there steve, the tank looks pretty cool too. I remember viewing the vid of him with the feeder - nice one mate!

The colours are wicked, you must be doing a good job looking after him.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks judazzz , i hope to see pics of youre new manny when you get it not if !!!! 
thanks whall banner glad u liked the video , and he is a blinding fish for sure !


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok Steveling, how about another update







. Can't get enough of your mannie. I need something to hold me over till I can get mine.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

ok mate , will get some new pics when i get home from work , glad you like my manny


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

still waiting for those pics bro.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

are you sure he's only 4-5" ? Mine is 4" and he doesn't look anything like that yet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Stunning Manny you got there bro


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that is a beautiful piranha. mannies really are pretty fish.


----------

